# [gelöst] Verständnisproblem portage + cifs-utils

## michael_w

Hallo,

cifs-utils ist bei mir installiert und es gibt ein update:

```

[U] net-fs/cifs-utils

     Available versions:  5.9-r1 ~6.0 6.1-r1 ~6.2 {acl ads +caps (+)caps-ng creds}

     Installed versions:  5.9-r1(11:27:41 06.04.2013)(caps -ads -caps-ng -creds -upcall)

     Homepage:            http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/LinuxCIFS_utils

     Description:         Tools for Managing Linux CIFS Client Filesystems

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "cifs-utils" has unmet requirements.

- net-fs/cifs-utils-6.1-r1::gentoo USE="acl caps caps-ng -ads -creds"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    acl? ( ads )

```

Fragen:

5.9-r1 ist installiert mit dem USE Flag caps, portage sagt es gibt jetzt version 6.1-r1 und möchte diese Version installieren mit den USE Flags USE="acl caps caps-ng -ads -creds". Woher nimmt portage die USE Flags? Ich hab die weder in der make.conf noch in der package.use drin!?

Und, wieso "meckert" portage an dem USE Flag acl herum, obwohl es das Paket ja selbst mitbringt?

----------

## Josef.95

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Fragen:
> 
> 5.9-r1 ist installiert mit dem USE Flag caps, portage sagt es gibt jetzt version 6.1-r1 und möchte diese Version installieren mit den USE Flags USE="acl caps caps-ng -ads -creds". Woher nimmt portage die USE Flags? Ich hab die weder in der make.conf noch in der package.use drin!?

 

Im /portage/net-fs/cifs-utils/cifs-utils-6.1-r1.ebuild sind USE="caps caps-ng" schon als default USE gesetzt, das sind die mit einem Pluszeichen davor:

IUSE="acl ads +caps +caps-ng creds"

zudem wird noch im ebuild

REQUIRED_USE="acl? ( ads )"

gefordert.

Das heißt das USE="caps caps-ng" schon vom ebuild her gesetzt wird sofern nicht vorn dir anderweitig deaktiviert.

Und wenn USE=acl gesetzt ist dann wird auch zwingend USE=ads benötigt. (so wie in deiner portage Ausgabe ersichtlich)

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Und, wieso "meckert" portage an dem USE Flag acl herum, obwohl es das Paket ja selbst mitbringt?

  Portage meckert nicht. Das ebuild fordert nur das USE=ads auch benötigt wird wenn USE=acl gesetzt ist.

Wo nun bei dir USE="acl" herkommt ist unklar. Entweder hast du es selbst irgendwo gesetzt, oder es wird schon von deinem verwendeten Profil her mit gesetzt.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo Josef,

danke für die Erklärung, ich hoffe ich habs jetzt begriffen.

----------

## gendjaral

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Erklärung Josef!   :Smile: 

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Auch bei mir wird "acl" über das Profil gesetzt. Ich verwende "default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome" als Profil. Ein "net-fs/cifs-utils -acl" in der package.use half erst einmal. Ich war allerdings auch überrascht. Scheint auch gar kein Einzellfall zu sein:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486312

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ja, das USE=acl Flag scheint aus

/usr/portage/profiles/releases/make.defaults

zu stammen: Aktuell= 

```
USE="acl gdbm nptl unicode"
```

 Und wenn ich das Profil halbwegs richtig durchschaue wird /profiles/releases/make.defaults für alle Profile genutzt. Sprich, diese default Flags werden wahrscheinlich bei jedem gesetzt der ein portage Profil nutzt.

Leicht Offtopic, aber eventuell dennoch Interessant:

Wenn man sich anschauen möchte wie bzw was aus dem aktuell gesetzten Profil aus portagesicht genutzt wird ist die Ausgabe von 

```
python -c 'import portage; print("\n".join(portage.settings.profiles))'
```

 recht interessant (Der Befehl stammt von Arfrever).

----------

